# Lots of pics of the horses for you Briana



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

Some pics of the mini horses. Hope you like them. Sorry for the picture overload.

Eagle my main stallion and best driving horse.


























Thunder our tiny 28" stallion.


















Sky my adorable gelding.










Mariah 19 year old mare.










Rosie 11 year old mare.










Evita 8 year old mare.










Kitty 3 year old mare. She was very over weight in these pics.










Julie-Ann 37 years old and going strong.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

very nice horses you have there


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Very Cute!!! I just love Rosie.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

They are gorgeous! I want a mini so bad, lol. My favorites are Eagle and Mariah.


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, wow, wow beautiful/handsome horses and very sharp pics. I like Sky and Rosie (oh look at that color).


----------



## Trace (Dec 29, 2008)

Lovely piccies - thanks for sharing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

they are beautiful......... :greengrin:


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Pretty!!!! I want one!!! But I suppose I better just stick to my goaties. That is cool that the one is 37-that's older than I am ;-). Thanks for posting some pictures they look beautiful.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh and I had a question, how much on average can a mini horse pull on their cart? I am excited to eventually ride in the cart that my mom has for her newest mare. Supposedly I guess this mare is cart trained-but the the owner before it's last owner sold the cart because they didn't want to use it for pulling a cart. So we will find out if it is indeed able to pull a cart.


----------



## CottonwoodCroft (Jan 26, 2010)

They can pull about twice there own weight. Just as long as the shafts are set right they can pull really well. Mine love driving I have all of them condition so we can go for miles and we all have a blast! 
Have fun driving your moms mare!


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, yeah she said something about trying to figure out putting the harness on today and maybe trying to see if she really will pull a cart-that may be interesting....Needless to say I will not go on that cart untill Iknow the horse knows how to pull one for sure.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh they are beautiful! I love minis


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

awe too cute...makes me miss our minis..We sold them all and just have regular horses now but they are just great!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They all are beautiful! Are some of the mares in foal?


----------



## Haviris (Oct 7, 2007)

Very pretty! I like Mariah!

I have a purple harness like yours! It looks great on my mare Money! I have 4 minis!


----------

